# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  άρρωστο θηλυκό gouldian

## Cristina

Την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα είδα πως η μικρούλα μου καθόταν μαζεμένη,χωρίς όρεξη . Το βράδυ φαινόταν πως έχει αυγό και δυσκολεύεται να το βγάλει. Της έβαλα ασβέστιο και βιταμίνες ( για την βιταμίνη D3). Την επόμενη πάλι χωρίς όρεξη, είχε βγάλει το αυγό όμως. Περίμενα να δω βελτίωση απο την Κυριακή, ήταν και δύσκολη η γεννά... Χτες το βράδυ ήταν πιο ζωηρή, έφαγε και από σποράκια, και τσαμπί. Γενικά τρώει λίγο, είναι άκεφη και μαζεμένη, κοιμάται που και που με το κεφάλι μέσα στα πούπουλα την ημέρα. Την έχω σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί από χτες και έβγαλα και φωτογραφίες απο τις χτεσινές και σημερινές κουτσουλιές. Η δεξιά πάνω κουτσουλιά με ανησυχεί... Η κουτσουλιές από την αριστερή πλευρά είναι οι πιο παλιές και είναι καλύτερες. Σήμερα βγαίνουν πιο νερουλές...τι μπορεί να είναι;
Συγνώμη, αλλά από το κινητό μόνο έτσι μπορώ να βάλω τις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Pidgey

Οι φωτογραφίες δεν εμφανίζονται. Όταν τα πουλιά κάνουν αυγά συνήθως οι κουτσουλιές είναι αρκετά υδαρές και όχι με τη "φυσιολογική" μορφή που έχουν κανονικά. Είναι λογικό νομίζω να δείχνουν και λίγο ταλαιπωρημένα από τη γέννα.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως παρακολούθησε τη συμπεριφορά της για να δεις αν εμφανίζει άλλα σημάδια ασθένειας ή αν συνεχίζει να δείχνει νωχελική, να κοιμάται τη μέρα, να μην τρώει, να φουσκώνει το φτέρωμα της κλπ.

Να έχεις πάντοτε σουπιοκόκακαλο στο κλουβί και ειδικά τώρα που κάνει αυγά να είσαι σίγουρη ότι το τρώει.

----------


## jk21

Xριστινα οι φωτο δεν φαινονται οπως σου ειπε ο Νικος

συν ολα αυτα που ειπε ,στα οποια συμφωνω ,βαλε το πουλακι σε ζεστο περιβαλλον ,στην ποτιστρα των 100 ml  να διαλυσεις μισο φακελλακι almora plus απο φαρμακειο και πολυβιταμινη που να εχει μεσα βιτ d3 και το 1/5 ταμπλετας αναβραζουσας ασβεστιου των 500 mg απο φαρμακειο .Αν εχεις ηδη ασβεστιο διελυσε στο νερο οπως λεει η συσκευασια .Αν παρεις απο φαρμακειο και εκτος απο ασβεστιο εχει και d3 ,τοτε δεν βαζεις πολυβιταμινη με d3 

να δουμε ομως την κοιλια της κατω χαμηλα μεχρι την αμαρα με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα (με υγρα δαχτυλα μουσκεμενα σε ζεστο νερο ) και τις κουτσουλιες της

----------


## Cristina

Σουπιοκοκκαλο έχει πάντα. Βάζω και άμμος με όστρακα που το τρώει με μανία. Δύο μέρες της είχα ασβέστιο στο νερό με πολυβιταμινη .
Πριν την πιάσω να την βγάλω φωτογραφία καθόταν κάτω στο κλουβί με το κεφάλι μέσα, τώρα καθαρίζεται εκεί που την έβρεξα. Κάτι τρώει,νερό πίνει.
Τι τραβάει αυτό το πουλί...πριν ένα μήνα της πέρασε το κρυολόγημα, τώρα πάλι άρρωστη..

----------


## jk21

ιχνη αιματος στην κουτσουλια 

η κοιλια δειχνει οτι εχει αυγο

σιγουρα ενισχυση με διαλυμα ασβεστιου πολυβιταμινης οπως σου ειπα και χρηση στο νερο και αντιβιωσης .Θυμισε μου ποια εχεις (αν εχεις ) 

να δινοντα καθε τοσο σταγονες στο στομα .την αντιβιωση ισως την δωσεις ξεχωρα απευθειας σε δοσολογια παροχης στο στομα και οχι σε ποτιστρα 

αν το πρωι δεν ειναι καλυτερα (να τις δινεις συχνα σημερα ασβεστιο και να ειναι σε πολυ ζεστο περιβαλλον ) ,αυριο να παει σε πτηνιατρο 

ειτε εχουν πιεστει τα γεννητικα της οργανα και εχει υπαρξει μικρη ρηξη στην αμαρα εσωτερικα ή το χειροτερο ,ισως εχουμε προβλημα ραισμενου αυγου εσωτερικα .Με ανησυχει το αιμα στην κουτσουλια 

Η αντιβιωση πρεπει να δοθει για προσπαθεια αποφυγης εσωτερικης μολυνσης

να σταξεις καστορελαιο στην αμαρα (εχοντας το πουλι να κοιτα κατω για να παει στην οπη ) .Αν δεν βρεις στο φαρμακειο (μονο τοτε ) βαλε ελαιολαδο αλλα το καστορελαιο εχει την ιδιοτητα να διευκολυνει τις συσπασεις για την εξοδο του αυγου

----------


## Cristina

Κύριε Δημήτρη, της έχω βάλει ελαιόλαδο την Παρασκευή ( είδα πως ζοριζόταν πολύ με το αυγό) και το πρωί του Σαββάτου έκανε το αυγό. Απο σήμερα το πρωί της είχα βάλει ( σκεφτόμουν κάποια λοίμωξη στα έντερα) aviomycine .Έχω και bogena astricycline. 
Μέχρι σήμερα το πρωί είχα στο νερό της ostex και multivit της beaphar. 



Έτσι είναι τώρα το κορίτσι... Κουτσουλιά με αίμα δεν φαίνεται να έκανε ξανά ( σήμερα είδα 2 μέχρι τώρα) . Οι άλλες κουτσουλιές είναι νορμάλ σε εμφάνιση, μόνο που είναι πολύ υδαρές.

----------


## jk21

την βλεπω καλυτερα 

δινεις ostex μονιμα για τις επομενες 5 μερες ,οπως και πολυβιταμινη


μου λες λιγο την δοσολογια οπως την αναφερει;

στο ιδιο  νερο επισης εχεις αβιομισιν τις 7 σταγονες στα 100 ml 

καθε μερα αλλαζεις 


οχι αστρικικλιν ! δεσμευει το ασβεστιο

----------


## Cristina

Το ostex λέει 6 σταγόνες στα 100 ml για 5-7 μέρες. 
Θα τα βάλω και τα τρία μαζί τώρα στο νερό.

----------


## jk21

για δυο μερες θα του εχεις  10 σταγονες στο νερο .Μετα οσο λεει 

αν χειροτερεψει αποτομα  και δεν πινει νερο ,θα διαλυσεις τις ιδιες ποσοτητες φαρμακων και συμπληρωματων σε  6.5 ml νερο μονο και θα δωσεις απο αυτο το διαλυμα

0.12 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα στο στομα απευθειας

----------


## Cristina

Εντάξει. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά γιατί και σε γιατρό και να θέλω να την πάω, πρέπει να περιμένω μέχρι την Τετάρτη που έχει ιατρείο ( μόνο Δευτέρα και Τέταρτη λειτουργεί) και είναι ο μόνος έμπειρος εδώ κοντά. 
Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές!

----------


## Cristina

Μια χαρά είναι η Βαρβαρούλα μου εδώ και τρεις μέρες!
Κύριε Δημήτρη, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σας!

----------

